# Maid Services in Abu Dhabi



## Bluize56

Greetings All,

We've settled in here in Abu Dhabi. Keeping our apartment in the city rather than moving to Khalifa. Next up, we are looking for a maid. Any recommendations on maid hiring services?
Thanks for any suggestions,

Bluize56


----------



## ayoung28

I'm also interested in looking for maid hiring services that provides maids who speak Spanish. How likely will it be for me to access such a person?


----------

